# Push button key stopped working.



## COACHKWJ (Nov 5, 2006)

My wife has a 2009 Murano and today her key stopped working. it would not unlock the car so she got in using the manual key but it would not start. I got my key thinking the battery in hers was dead and same thing. Nothing worked. Dealers are all closed until Monday. Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------

